# Battery Isolator Switches



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Talking to different owners, I get conflicting advice!

On EHU, should the Mains Battery be switched off or left on?

Same question for Leisure ones?

One other question while I am posting:
Fuel filler cap. I have the original one supplied by the manufacturer which unscrews against a push and twist resistance. For the MOT, do I need a locking one or is mine deemed to be locked?

Ian

Edit:
ps: done a search and it only comes up with this post


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

bump


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Sorry, can't help with that but I just wanted to add for anyone else that if the filler cap is a lockable one - check if its the same key for the ignition . . you don't want someone to pinch the filler cap & obtain a key that will fit the ignition !


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks vicdicdoc

No I don't have a key system for the cap, only a pressure twist when removing it. Is this ok for thr MoT?

I have heard that the new MoT looks at lockable fuel caps. In the eyes of the MoT bods, is mine locked?

Ian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

The cap don't need to lock only seal. ( thats from a MOT tester ) As for EHU hows the battery going to charge if it's switched off ?
I have a RV and mine is always on
Loddy


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Loddy

Thats what I was thinking, but somehow I am getting a massive drain from my main battery. I have gone through 3 batteries in 18 months. I reckon this was down to a faulty alternator which has now been replaced but only time will tell!

Ian


----------

